# New Vanity



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got a little time to myself, and I finished making the new vanity for my guest bathroom.

The drawers on the top corners are poplar with dovetail joints, and have full extension soft close slides, the center sink section has a tilt out drawer (Rev A Shelf hardware).
the sides have adjustable shelves. also there is a drawer down low in the center (under the plumbing area) that is full extension on ball bearing slides (again dovetail joints). All the doors have Blum soft close hinges.

it's made from pre-finished maple plywood, the face frame is poplar, and the drawer fronts are poplar, the doors I made with a poplar frame and MDF center.

the face frame and drawer fronts and doors will be painted, as soon as I get time.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

nice Job Danny looking good.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Really nice, you do nice cabinet work. Good job

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks fantastic . Wish I could build one that well , good job Danny


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that came out nice...
be proud...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just thinking out loud , but having mdf areas that are carved from routing has always been an issue for me in car audio , as the mdf always soaked up all the paint . I usually had to coat the edges with bondo to seal it.
Is this an issue in this circumstance ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like it. All the doors and drawers line up perfectly and everything is in balance. You get a 100% on the build.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicely done, and you didn't skimp on the hardware. I built a vanity a few years ago with Blum soft-close slides and hinges. I smile every time I close a drawer or door.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a nice piece of work. Kudus for the details.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. You should be very proud.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Just thinking out loud , but having mdf areas that are carved from routing has always been an issue for me in car audio , as the mdf always soaked up all the paint . I usually had to coat the edges with bondo to seal it.
> Is this an issue in this circumstance ?


I talked to the guy at the paint store and he sold me some sealer that he says will work, and is compatible with the lacquer I'm shooting.

I hope it works, I plan on using the same materials when I build all the kitchen cabinets for this place.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great looking Danny.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Danny.

I would like to see the vanity of your master bed room. If that is for the guest room I can't imagine the others. Very nice.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Finally Finished*

Finally got some more free time to finish up the guest bathroom vanity. Now to get the bathroom painted and get it installed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Most excellent! I love the paint colour; very classy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding including the finish...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Finally Finished Guest Bathroom*

Finally got the Guest Bathroom done, New Vanity, counter top, mirror, toilet, bathtub/shower hardware, tub enclosure, flooring, new switch's and outlets, cover plates and complete paint job. 

Now on to the master bedroom and bathroom.....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

That is outstanding. Great job.


----------



## JamesLybarger (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks Awesome I am getting ready to build my very first cabinet. 
I too will be using the Blum slides and door hinges.
I also think I will be using poplar as well. I will be picking up wood on Monday if all goes as planned.
Thanks for the inspiration and for sharing your work with all of us.
James


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job you did yourself proud. 

Herb


----------

